# 1986 golf gti 8v rough idle and dies (sometimes)



## isha0018 (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok need some help again 1986 golf gti 8v 158xxx recent tune up plugs/wires/cap & rotor about a month ago. This just started the other day when it was like - 20 degrees. Anyhow...
-Starts like normal 
-acceleration is normal 
-after starting about 30 sec. later idles starts bouncing around. Sometimes it dies sometimes it doesnt.
-Had to go to a test on the other side of city decided to check mpgs because tank was lower than expected. I got 13mps for a 90 mile highway round trip. Never went above 60 mph.
-After car dies at stop light/sign it starts right up again.
-Noticed on the LCD dash readout today when I left the house my miles readout was accurate then about 3/4 of my way there it read like 800 something miles. (just something I noticed)
-put 92 octane gas in to see if it helped but didnt.
-runs fine in morning but when it warms up it idles very irratic

Guys I would appreciate anyhelp. I would like to try to pinpoint the problem and replace with the least amount of money because this spring I am going to do a x-flow swap.
Anyother symptoms I left out that might be helpful please let me know


_Modified by isha0018 at 7:17 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Twin Weber (Aug 10, 2004)

Im haveing the same problem right know as well.. im going to try a new isv tomorow and see it that works..


----------



## 77blazerdriver (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Twin Weber)*

I just went through the same thing on my 91 gti. There was a bad ground from the block to the firewall, fixed it and now it runs great.


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (77blazerdriver)*

hey derek sent you an im about the paypal payment for chinese door handles. please get back to me asap!


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (redGTItillIdie)*

Check for vacuum leaks first, secondly disconnect your ISV if u think its that and adjust the idle accordingly. Seems to be more of a vacuum leak to me.


----------



## carsinexcess (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: 1986 golf gti 8v rough idle and dies (isha0018)*

Check for vacuum leaks using a can of starting fluid. Replace any vacuum lines that look original. Run some strong fuel system cleaner through the tank to clean out the fuel distributor & injectors. 
Sometimes the idle speed motor sticks in one spot and wwill cause it to stall.


----------



## aixaix (Jun 24, 2008)

Forget the idle valve. If you are getting only 13mpg (you wrote 13mps, so I assume you meant mpg) you are running way rich. There are a lot of reasons why this might be happening. Fuel pressure, lambda system not working (check the fuse), etc. etc.


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (aixaix)*

????????????????????????


----------



## aixaix (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (redGTItillIdie)*

Why the question marks?


----------

